# Pre amp to boost mic signal?



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a calibrated dbx rta-m microphone that I want to use with my laptop and REW.

I have a Turtle Beach external USB card and a 48V phantom power adaptor. After a couple hours of trying to get the input signal high enough to work, I gave up in frustration.

My question is this: Is there enough difference in the sensitivity of various mics that a pre-amp is necessary? Not just the phantom power, but an actual pre-amp that can boost the gain.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there enough difference in the sensitivity of various mics that a pre-amp is necessary? Not just the phantom power, but an actual pre-amp that can boost the gain.


You always require a preamp for a condenser mic to raise the signal to line level. They aren't meant to be plugged directly into line level circuits.

Most people here use the Behringer XENXY802. There are certainly others though...

brucek


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

Aha. Well, that does explain it. I don't know why that didn't click for me. I have used pro audio equipment for 30 years, and I think I have read nearly every thread here over the last two years. Just didn't dawn on me until now.

Thanks


----------

